# What is heat press, cold press, heat transfer and what method is best for custom tee design?



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
My brother and I have decided to team up and start selling t-shirts via the internet. This is our first time doing something like this and its just me and him. We honestly know nothing about how to design t shirts. I will be designing the art we will put on the shirts but I was wondering what is the best method to put designs on the shirt that won't crack, fade, or anything like that. What is heat press/cold press/heat transfer? I've done research but I like input from experienced people. Thank you so much.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sophia and best wishes to you and your brother. Here is a thread for you to start with. Once you read some of this thread, you will have a much better understanding of the basics. Please see the link to the Pros and Cons thread, that will help you discover what the benefits and pitfalls of each printing process as well, so you can make an informed choice on what method to use.

The first post in this thread will give you the names of each printing process you can choose from, with some basic info on each. You can "search" each printing process, or visit the section of the forum on that printing process to learn more. Here is the thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532.html

A quick answer to your main question is:
Heat press - a decoration added to a shirt using a heat press machine. To see a heat press, google "heat press" and look at one on a supply site.
Cold press - do you mean cold peel? If you mean cold peel, that's when you peel a transfer after it has cooled off after being applied with a heat press.
Heat transfer - any of the various methods of decorating a shirt using a heat press to adhere the image to the shirt.

The best method for custom tee design depends *alot* on your business model, what your volume is, what kind of graphic you are creating, and more.

Please see the link above, it will help you understand the limitations, benefits and drawbacks of each method. Good luck to you.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Cherriibomb said:


> ...what is the best method to put designs on the shirt that won't crack, fade, or anything like that.


Definitely read Kelly's posts but to answer your specific question.
1. the only type of transfer that won't have any significant cracking or fading are plastisol transfers. There are two subforums dedicated to them.
Plastisol Transfers - T-Shirt Forums
T-Shirt Crossover - diary of a heat press newbie - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahh i haven't even heard of Plasticol transfers. I will definitely look into that as well after I go through Kelly's post. Thanks so much


----------



## compucap (Jun 6, 2010)

Best by far is transfers. less risk than direct print


----------

